# Private Patrick Dessureault Killed, Two Hurt During Training Accident.



## Da_man (21 Sep 2005)

> September 21, 2005
> 
> WAINWRIGHT, Alberta â â€œ Private Patrick Dessureault, of Alma, Quebec was killed, while Private Jonathan Beaudin of Lorraine, Quebec and Master Corporal Richard Boudreault from Charny, Quebec were injured in a training accident. All the soldiers involved were from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Regiment from CFB Valcartier, Quebec.
> 
> ...



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/6_4.asp?ID=193


----------



## Pte_Martin (21 Sep 2005)

My thoughts are with his family


----------



## Infanteer (21 Sep 2005)

The jobs of soldiers are inherently dangerous even in training, and unfortunately things like this are a matter of when, not if.

Condolences to the family of Private Dessureault and to the Vandoos.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Condolences to the family of Private Dessureault and to the Vandoos.



Same, and full recoveries for Pte Beaudin and MCpl Boudreault.

Je me souviens


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2005)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn......... we will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## KevinB (21 Sep 2005)

RIP Pte Dessureault
Condolences to the family, friends, and Regiment

Best Wish wishes for the recover of the injured.


----------



## 2 Cdo (21 Sep 2005)

Infanteer, truer words were never spoken. My sincere concolences to the family of Pte Dessureault, and a speedy recovery to Pte Beaudin and MCpl Boudreault.


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Sep 2005)

Its a sad day for the regiment...


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (21 Sep 2005)

A very sad day, our thoughts & prayers to the family...We're they on exercise, course, or on the BTE?


----------



## ark (21 Sep 2005)

Prayers go to the families


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Sep 2005)

its a exercice for pre-deployement...


----------



## CdnArtyWife (21 Sep 2005)

Thoughts and prayers and meditations go to the families and friends...and the regiment.

This affects us all. My condolences.


----------



## Jungle (21 Sep 2005)

Repose en Paix, Sdt Dessureault.


----------



## bravo2 (21 Sep 2005)

Condolences to the family of private Dessureault, friends, and Regiment

Best wishes & speedy the recovery for  private Jonathan Beaudin and Master Corporal Richard Boudreault . 





Je Me Souviens


----------



## childs56 (21 Sep 2005)

In service of your country may you rest in peace.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Sep 2005)

My condolences to the family and friends of Private Dessureault.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Sep 2005)

Sincerest condolences to the Dessureault family for their tragic loss.

Please include in your prayers the families and friends of all who were involved in the incident, including the unselfish medical folks who assisted in the evacuation of and ongoing care to these gentlemen.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Sep 2005)




----------



## Pikache (22 Sep 2005)

Rest in Peace Pte Dessurealt

And best wishes on recovery for 2 other soldiers


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Sep 2005)

> Canadian soldier dies near Wainwright, Alberta
> Last Updated Wed, 21 Sep 2005 19:56:23 EDT
> CBC News
> One Canadian soldier is dead and two others are recovering after a training accident Tuesday night near CFB Wainwright in eastern Alberta.
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/09/21/Cdn_soldier_killed20050921.html


----------



## bridges (22 Sep 2005)

Mes condoléances ÃƒÂ  la famille Dessureault et ÃƒÂ  la famille R22e.  

May you rest in peace in the service of your country.


----------



## Sabre1918 (23 Sep 2005)

I just wanted to send my condolences to the family, and friends of
Pte. Patrick Dessureault and the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment.



L.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (24 Sep 2005)

RIP Pte Dessureault, my condolences go out to his family and to those injured as well as the Vandoos.

Je me souviens


----------

